# Happy Grass - Not



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

As you guys will know I am working on getting my casts sorted via practice with the 200 gram lead. Well I had another session yesterday down at Geelong with Lee . 

Have a look at this video clip and you will understand why I've called it happy Grass , Lee and his son couldn't stop laughing. 

Enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9OCwbEIpYk


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Man that was halirious......Glad you didn't fold the rod......


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Done that with water but never grass.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

I had that problem alot last summer . Couldn't tell you why though


----------



## abloke (Oct 12, 2010)

Geeze Jeremy!...and I was going to ask you for advice..I'm shattered! lol lol

Darren


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I must say, you get all 10's for that recovery. I still don't know how you didn't end up on your arse!!!


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That was too funny.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Guys just for a few more laughs here a post Lee put up that shows the cast from a differrent angle - Enjoy

This is last weeks practice session with my youngest son Sam, Jeremy and myself.

Sam using a 10-12 wt fly rod set up for spinning, me using the Kompressor GB and Jeremy using his TT hybrid.

enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRMgHWjT4zo


----------

